# identitarianism



## Stnicolas

Πως θα μπορούσαμε να μεταφράσουμε "*identitarianism*";


----------



## Acestor

Ταυτοτισμός.

Το γαλλικό Génération Identitaire > ταυτοτική γενεά.
Identitarian movement - Wikipedia


----------



## Stnicolas

και identitarianisme?
ταυτοτικισμός;


----------



## Acestor

Έγραψα ήδη από πάνω, *ταυτοτισμός*. Αυτό φαίνεται να έχει επικρατήσει.


----------



## Stnicolas

Δεν το είχα δει, ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Dymn

Is it related to PIE _*tewtéh_ "people, tribe" (cf. German _Deutsch_, Welsh _tud_, etc.)?


----------



## apmoy70

Diamant7 said:


> Is it related to PIE _*tewtéh_ "people, tribe" (cf. German _Deutsch_, Welsh _tud_, etc.)?


I'm afraid not, it's from the 3rd declension fem. noun «ταὐτότης» ta̯utótēs --> _identity_ which is the crasis of «τό αὐτό(v)» tó a̯utó(n) > «ταὐτό(ν)» ta̯utó(n) --> _identical_ (neuter of «ταὐτός» ta̯utós) + feminine suffix (used to form nouns representing state of being) «-της» -tēs:
*to- _that_ (neuter demonstrative pronoun) + *h₂e̯u- _again_ + *to- _that_ (neuter demonstrative pronoun) + *-teh₂ts (> Proto-Germanic *-iþō > Eng. -th cf growth, health).
«Ταυτοτισμός» is a modern construction (late '60's): «Ταυτότης» + «-ισμός».
The suffix «-ισμός» (borrowed in Latin as -ismō > Sp. -ismo, Eng. -ism) forms abstract nouns of action, state, condition, doctrine.


----------



## Dymn

I see, ευχαριστώ.


----------

